# Faking Docking Mode



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

is to possible to Fake Docking Mode?


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I was hoping someone had an answer to this. I have been trying to find a way to run it from Titanium Backup or from the basic file browser. I am going to see if I can run from File Expert. Ideally I would like to be able to create an icon to run it at any time.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

PhotoMaster said:


> I was hoping someone had an answer to this. I have been trying to find a way to run it from Titanium Backup or from the basic file browser. I am going to see if I can run from File Expert. Ideally I would like to be able to create an icon to run it at any time.


Its not that simple, its triggered, from magnetic connection, which would have to faked, ergo We'd need a special app to bypass that and register as is on, it couldn't run on its own it'd need something like that, i hope that makes sense, practically i'm asking for some one to make something like that


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Not so complicated. With LauncherPro, long press blank spot on screen, select Shortcut, then select Activities. Wait about a minute for your phone to populate the menu then scroll down and select the dock you want and it makes a shortcut right on your screen. I've done it, it works.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

May i ask why you would want to make docking mode?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

reygeoffrey said:


> May i ask why you would want to make docking mode?


Cuz it has a nice dock'd ui http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-89495N-Droid-Rapid-Charger/dp/B0055QZ20M


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> Not so complicated. With LauncherPro, long press blank spot on screen, select Shortcut, then select Activities. Wait about a minute for your phone to populate the menu then scroll down and select the dock you want and it makes a shortcut right on your screen. I've done it, it works.


Could not launch requested activity


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh I see what you mean. Ya i wanna fake docking mode on my devices. Now i don't have to be a illminated clock. LOL


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I wan't to be able to launch the car dock. When I want to see how something works in the car dock or configure an app for the car dock, I have to run out to the car to try it. With the winter hitting, it's going to be a pain to have to do that.


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I found an app called "Car Mode Control" in the market and it works very well for car dock simulation. When you run it, you get the car dock screen. Any time you press the home key you again go to the car dock screen. The next time you run the app, the phone goes back to normal. I hope it works for you, as well as it works for me.


----------

